# Atom 330 - only one cpu ?

## eicher

Hey,

im trying to build a new kernel on my new atom 330 system, but im hanging on a strange thing. The kernel ive build only regonize one cpu according to /proc/cpuinfo, "top" also shows only 1 cpu. 

Config grep smp:

```

 cat .config | grep -E 'SMP|CPUS'

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_VSMP=y

# CONFIG_MAXSMP is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

```

Its not the first kernel ive build, so im a bit confused about what it could be. Is there a bios entry wrong or smth? Is there a kernel config entry missing? Are there special settings for atom cpu's? 

Thanks in advance

greetings

eicher

----------

## Veldrin

The config options look ok. 

what does a livecd/sysresccd say? (e.g does it see more than one cpu, if not, then see below, if yes then recheck your kernel settings)

is SMP enabled in the bios?

V.

----------

## eicher

The live system shows 4 cpus (2 cores and 4 threads). Thats why im dissapointed, because i dont think that the rescue system use other bios settings then the normal system?

So i think smp is enabled in the bios.

Here is my full kernel config, maybe this help:

http://uni.eicher.tv/.config

----------

## gentoo_ram

Looks like you don't have ACPI turned on.  I thought that was necessary for SMP.

----------

## bugmenot

i've had similar problems with the atom 270

with identical configurations i've found that since kernel 2.6.34 only one CPU is recognized

uname -rv && cat .config | grep -E 'SMP|CPUS|ACPI'

```

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# ACPI drivers

# ACPI drivers

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set
```

Still, only one CPU is recognized (kernel 2.6.37)

----------

## eicher

thanks gentoo_ram, activating acpi solved my problem.

greetings

----------

